# weird feelings vibrations movements inside



## 18659 (May 16, 2005)

I know this sounds weird, but I have these strange movements vibrations inside of my body. When I"m bathing, and washing my chest area,, and back it feels uncomfortable under my skin, when I rub it, it's like a bony uncomfortable feeling. I have it also layin on my side, and it gets my stomach upset as well. I have no idea what this is. I do have IBS, that was diagnosed about 6 months ago, I am 46 yrs old as well, and are on hrt for menopause. I"m also sore like, achy in the mornings, like stiff, maybe that's age don't know. Any idea's....?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow, that sounds very bizarre! I have never felt like that. Make sure you try posting this in other forums too, that way you'll have the best chances at getting a reply that helps you.Hope you can figure out what's going on. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to talk to your doctor about it at your next appointment. Best wishes!


----------



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you feel like you can't stop moving, such as twitching your feet and toes, or rocking back and forth, especially when you lay down? As far as I know, that's a side effect of certain medications. If that doesn't describe the sensation (I'm having a hard time picturing what you're saying), then sorry I wasn't of more value.


----------

